# Steam bricht weiteren Rekord!



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

Erst vor Kurzem meldet Valve dass Steam mittlerweile über 100 Millionen *aktive* User hat und damit die *größte* digitale Spieleplattform ist.

Jetzt hat Steam einen weiteren Rekord gebrochen:

Am 02.11.2014 um 09:03 waren über 9 Millionen User gleichzeitig online, ein neuer Rekord wurde gebrochen und die 10 Millionen Marke wird vermutlich in naher Zukunft gebrochen werden.

Quelle:
Steam: 9-Millionen Spieler gleichzeitig online || Next-Gamer


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. November 2014)

Immer wieder gute Neuigkeiten für PC Gamer. Sehr gut


----------



## tiga05 (3. November 2014)

Der Ausschlag sieht aber reichlich unnatürlich aus. Da wird wohl eher ein technisches Problem der Grund gewesen sein.


----------



## Bullebernd (3. November 2014)

Das lag alles nur an der DAY ZERO Edition von CoD......


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2014)

Bullebernd schrieb:


> Das lag alles nur an der DAY ZERO Edition von CoD......


 
Naja ich würde das nicht zuweit weg schieben.
Als Battlefield 4 rauskam, gab es hier teilweise Komplettausfälle vom Internet.


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

Find ich gut, wenn jetzt alle 9 Millionen gleichzeitig nach HL3 schreien würden...


----------



## tandel (3. November 2014)

PepperID schrieb:


> Find ich gut, wenn jetzt alle 9 Millionen gleichzeitig nach HL3 schreien würden...


 
Leider glaube ich, dass die Entwicklung von Steam HL3 eher bremst oder sogar ganz verhindert. Valve ist doch mittlerweile eine Vertriebsplattform mit angeschlossenem Hobbyentwicklerstudio.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass HL3 erst mit einer richtig! gut funktionierenden Oculus Rift rauskommt. HL ist das "Baby" von Valve, warum also unter Wert raushauen, was passieren würde, wenn sie es jetzt ohne Neuerung auf den Markt bringen würden.

Das kann also gerne noch bis 2020 dauern.


----------



## Shona (3. November 2014)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Der Ausschlag sieht aber reichlich unnatürlich aus. Da wird wohl eher ein technisches Problem der Grund gewesen sein.


 Bedenke das es verschiedene Zeitzonen gibt und ansich kann es zu technischen Problemen kommen das siehst du dann hier Steam Status · Is Steam Down?
Bei uns bzw. in der EU sind derzeit 12 Server gar nicht online (Stand: 03.11.14 - 17:36 Uhr) und somit kann es sein das viele gar nicht mehr in Steam reinkommen und schon hast du solch einen Spitze in der Kurve.



tandel schrieb:


> Valve ist doch mittlerweile  eine Vertriebsplattform mit angeschlossenem Hobbyentwicklerstudio.


Nein Valve ist die Firma hinter Steam und das ist wiederrum schon seit jeher eine Vetreibsplattform und war nie was anderes 



tandel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass HL3 erst mit einer richtig! gut  funktionierenden Oculus Rift rauskommt. HL ist das "Baby" von Valve,  warum also unter Wert raushauen, was passieren würde, wenn sie es jetzt  ohne Neuerung auf den Markt bringen würden.


1. Oculus Rift ist Müll und braucht kein Mensch
2. Wird die Source 2 Engine kommen
3. Left 4 Dead 3, TF3 und sogar ein Portal 3 werden definitiv kommen
4. Da jede Engine bis dato mit einem HL Teil rauskam wird vermutlich auch die Source 2 mit einem HL kommen

Wenn ich mir überlege wie lange Ubisoft es geheimhalten konnte das es ein Assassins Creed 3 geben wird, nämlich bis 6 Monate vor Release und da war es schon ~2,5 Jahre in der Entwicklung (haben nach Teil 2 sofort damit angefangen, die zwei Ablegen von Teil 2 wurden von anderen Studios gemacht als Teil 1, 2 & 3)

Außerdem gut Ding will Weile haben und ich hab lieber ein gutes HL3 als eins das man so schnell wie nur möglich Veröffentlichen will oder als Alpha/Beta rausgehauen wird.
Überlge dir nur was mit Duke Nukem Forever passiert ist


----------



## tandel (3. November 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein Valve ist die Firma hinter Steam und das ist wiederrum schon seit jeher eine Vetreibsplattform und war nie was anderes



Meine ich ja auch. Steam wurde von Valve zum eigenständigen Vertrieb für die eigenen Spiele entwickelt. Heute produziert Valve noch Spiele, um Steam weiter zu forcieren.
Das Geld wird schon überwiegend mit Steam erwirtschaftet



Shona schrieb:


> 1. Oculus Rift ist Müll und braucht kein Mensch
> 2. Wird die Source 2 Engine kommen
> 3. Left 4 Dead 3, TF3 und sogar ein Portal 3 werden definitiv kommen
> 4. Da jede Engine bis dato mit einem HL Teil rauskam wird vermutlich auch die Source 2 mit einem HL kommen



1. Oculus Rift ist zur Zeit vor allem eins: noch lange von einer Marktreife entfernt. Wie sich dann ein marktreifes OR mit optimierten Spielen durchsetzen kann, wird sich zeigen. Dann erst kann man bewerten, ob es Müll ist oder nicht

2.-4. Aus der Vergangenheit irgendwelche Gesetzmäßigkeiten über das Erscheinen von HL3 abzuleiten ist nicht wirklich machbar. Ich glaube da eher weniger dran. Was gab es nicht schon alles für Spekulationen um das Erscheinungsdatum auf Basis irgendwelcher Gerüchte.





Shona schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege wie lange Ubisoft es geheimhalten konnte das es ein Assassins Creed 3 geben wird, nämlich bis 6 Monate vor Release und da war es schon ~2,5 Jahre in der Entwicklung (haben nach Teil 2 sofort damit angefangen, die zwei Ablegen von Teil 2 wurden von anderen Studios gemacht als Teil 1, 2 & 3)
> 
> Außerdem gut Ding will Weile haben und ich hab lieber ein gutes HL3 als eins das man so schnell wie nur möglich Veröffentlichen will oder als Alpha/Beta rausgehauen wird.
> Überlge dir nur was mit Duke Nukem Forever passiert ist



Hört sich für mich leider auch eher nach Fanoptimismus an. Klar würde ich auch gerne jetzt schon HL3 spielen, bin seit 1998 großer Fan der Reihe.
Und ja, gut Ding will Weile haben und genau deswegen glaube ich auch, dass es durchaus erst nach 2020 erscheinen kann um eben nicht den Duke Weg zu gehen.
Die Parallelen sind zu ähnlich. Seit Jahren erwartet und die Anforderungen überhöht. Wenn HL3 nicht wirklich was neues bringt, so wie das bei HL1+HL2 der Fall war, dann werden alle maßlos enttäuscht sein.
Das wird Gabe mit Sicherheit nicht wollen und er hat genug Geld um auch noch bis 2030 an HL3 zu arbeiten, wenn er das für richtig hält.


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

Ihr vergleicht doch nicht wirklich den Duke mit HL3(wohlgemerkt Valve dahinter)
HL3 KÖNNTE den Weg den Duke Nukem gegangen ist garnicht gehen.
Bevor Valve ein unfertiges HL3 released(der darauf folgende Shitstorm wäre extrem) würden Sie das Spiel eher einstampfen und neu anfangen.
HL3 und Valve haben ganz andere Kapazitäten als DNF mit 3DRealms und danach Gearbox.
Ein L4D3 wäre auch wirklich cool ^.^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. November 2014)

Nur zur Orientierung:

02.01.2012 - 5 Millionen gleichzeitig online
26.12.2013 - 7,5 Millionen gleichzeitig online
02.11.2014 - 9 Millionen gleichzeitig online

Die Plattform wächst ziemlich schnell. Ich schätze mal, dass die 20 Millionen Marke so Ende 2016 gebrochen wird.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Bringt aber Nüscht für den PC-Markt, wenn davon 8,9mio Leute nur F2P zocken, und die restlichen 100t ihr Vollpreis CoD ausprobieren.


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Die Plattform wächst ziemlich schnell...



um sie alle zu knechten.


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

Der Wachstum von Steam ist beachrtlich (kaum zu glauben,dabei wurde Steam vor gut 10 Jahren verteufelt)
Dennoch denke ich das viele dort auch Mulitplattform spielen ,zumindest bezweifle ich,dass viele dort auch aktuelle Titel zocken können auf ihren Pcs
Steam-Hard- & Software-Umfrage

Auffällig ist aber der hohe Laptop Anteil dort,
eben halt ausreichend für genügsame Langzeitfresser,wie Tf2,Cs Go,Dota2 haben (die Zahl der Spieler ist schon beachtlich)
oder eben halt auch Indie Games


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bringt aber Nüscht für den PC-Markt, wenn davon 8,9mio Leute nur F2P zocken, und die restlichen 100t ihr Vollpreis CoD ausprobieren.


 
Dann schau Dir mal die Steamcharts an, bei neuen Titeln spielen oft abertausende das Spiel gleichzeitig, bei Borderlands The Presequel waren es gut 70.000,  bei Mordor waren es knapp 50.000, und das obwohl die Spiele erst wenige Stunden released wurden und nur Jene spielene könne die eine sehr schnelle Leitung haben.
Außer Dota 2 und Team Fortress 2 gibt es keine F2P Titel die oft gespielt werden.
Die Zahlen auf dem PC sind mehr als konkurrenzfähig:
Battlefield 4 Stats


----------



## Zero-11 (3. November 2014)

Bei den ganzen Dorfleitungen kann es auch nicht zu einer Überlastung der Server kommen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. November 2014)

Super Rekord

Nutzer werden an die Plattform quasi "lebenslang" gebunden, da gekaufte Titel nicht weiterverkauft werden können.
Einmal in der Bibliothek, bekommt man das aktivierte Spiel da nicht mehr raus.
Folglich werden pro Nutzer x beliebige Accounts angelegt um einzelnt dort Spiele zu registrieren.
Das ist nunmal die einzige Möglichkeit Spiele weiter zu verkaufen.

Sorry das ich unter diesem Bezug keinerlei Wert auf irgendwelche Zahlen seitens Steam lege, im Hinblick auf die x Millionen Useraccounts.

Und das 9 Millionen gleichzeitig online sind ist ebenso fragwürdig.

Die Statistik sagt aus das über 9 Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig einen PC eingeschaltet haben auf dem Steam installiert wurde (autologin).


----------



## Zureh (4. November 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Super Rekord
> 
> Nutzer werden an die Plattform quasi "lebenslang" gebunden, da gekaufte Titel nicht weiterverkauft werden können.
> Einmal in der Bibliothek, bekommt man das aktivierte Spiel da nicht mehr raus.
> ...


 
Und wer macht das? Ich kenne nicht einen Einzigen, und in meiner FL sind über 200 Leute. Die Einzigen in meiner Liste, die doppelte Accounts haben sind die, die von VAC gebannt wurden oder smurfen wollen.


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Und wer macht das? Ich kenne nicht einen Einzigen, und in meiner FL sind über 200 Leute. Die Einzigen in meiner Liste, die doppelte Accounts haben sind die, die von VAC gebannt wurden oder smurfen wollen.


 
Ich mache das bei Titel die ich irgendwie bekomme und verkaufen will. Selber habe ich auch 2 Accounts bei Steam! Bin selber seid 2004 leider dabei und muss sagen, ich finde es immer noch genauso schlimm wie früher. Ich gehe lieber in Laden, kaufe mir das Spiel, installiere das Spiel ohne Steam/Origin/Uplay oder sonst was(gab es nicht noch einen vor Square Enix?) und Zocke es einfach ohne Onlinezwang oder sonst was. 

Steam hat auch seine vorteile! Das streite ich nicht ab, aber jeder beschwert sich wenn User Daten ausgespäht werden oder sonst was, aber bei Steam machen alle freiwillig mit. Das ist eine Sache die ich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. November 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Steam hat auch seine vorteile! Das streite ich nicht ab, aber jeder beschwert sich wenn User Daten ausgespäht werden oder sonst was, aber bei Steam machen alle freiwillig mit. Das ist eine Sache die ich nicht verstehen kann.


 Die Lösung hat auch im alten Rom geklappt. Gebt den Leuten "Brot und Spiele" und die Leute halten die Fre***


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. November 2014)

> Und wer macht das? Ich kenne nicht einen Einzigen, und in meiner FL sind über 200 Leute. Die Einzigen in meiner Liste, die doppelte Accounts haben sind die, die von VAC gebannt wurden oder smurfen wollen.



wow  !!!

du hast Tatsache 200 Leute in deiner Freundesliste? 
Das ist natürlich aussagekräftig und stellt mich argumentativ komplett an die wand. 

rofl


----------



## LalalukaOC (4. November 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Super Rekord
> 
> Nutzer werden an die Plattform quasi "lebenslang" gebunden, da gekaufte Titel nicht weiterverkauft werden können.
> Einmal in der Bibliothek, bekommt man das aktivierte Spiel da nicht mehr raus.
> ...


 
Doppel Accounts kenn ich bei meinen Steam Bekanntschaften und Zocker Freunden wenig.
Außer die die nicht lernen wollen das VAC böse ist und das die CS:GO Spieler viel zu schnell auf Hacker tippen als darauf das man einfach gut ist.
Sonst kenn ich nur EINEN der einen zweit Account hat und das ein möchte gern Pro-Zocker der einen "Warmspiel" und einen "Richtigen" Account hat.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wow  !!!
> 
> du hast Tatsache 200 Leute in deiner Freundesliste?
> Das ist natürlich aussagekräftig und stellt mich argumentativ komplett an die wand.
> ...


 
Ich würde auch gern wissen wer sich einfach so Doppel Accounts anschafft? Wozu sollte ich Spiele verkaufen die verlieren so schnell an Wert da behalte ich die lieber.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. November 2014)

> Ich würde auch gern wissen wer sich einfach so Doppel Accounts anschafft?



mal auf Ebay gewesen?


----------



## Zureh (4. November 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wow  !!!
> 
> du hast Tatsache 200 Leute in deiner Freundesliste?
> Das ist natürlich aussagekräftig und stellt mich argumentativ komplett an die wand.
> ...


 
Von ~250 Leuten nicht ein einziger bei, der aus deinem genannten Grund Multiaccounts hat. Und wenn von 250 Leuten nicht ein Einziger (!) dabei ist, dann kann deine Aussage für mich nicht stimmen:

"Folglich werden pro Nutzer x beliebige Accounts angelegt" 

Aber was solls, wenn hier einer in der Bringschuld steht dann bist Du das. Behauptungen kann jeder aufstellen. Und ein paar Auktionen auf Ebay sinnd da auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. November 2014)

> Aber was solls, wenn hier einer in der Bringschuld steht dann bist Du das. Behauptungen kann jeder aufstellen. Und ein paar Auktionen auf Ebay sinnd da auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.



genau!

laufende Auktionen bieten natürlich weniger den Beweis wie die 200 "Freunde" auf Steam, welche man ja auch alle persönlich kennt und jährlich zum Geburtstag besucht.

*facepalm*

Ich nutze aktuell selber 6 accounts
1 hauptacc wo nur titel drauf kommen die ich 100% behalten möchte
1 smurf acc für dota 2
4 accounts mit jeweils 1 titel die ich irgendwann weiterverkaufe (so wie ich es bisher auch immer getan habe)

dazu kommen ca. 4-6 accounts die bei uns im Freundeskreis umhergehen um an gewissen Betas und Co. teilnehmen zu können (aktuelles Beispiel: Evolve)


----------



## Zureh (4. November 2014)

Unter 200 keinen zu kennen, der aus diesem Grund Multiaccounts besitzt ist aussagekräftiger als 60 Ebay Auktionen unter dem Stichwort "Steam Account" unter 100 Mio aktiven Benutzern.

EDIT: Außerdem kann man in Steam nicht ohne Weiteres mit 2 Accounts gleichzeitig eingeloggt sein, von daher ist die Zahl 9 Millionen völlig legitim.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. November 2014)

edit....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2014)

Zudem, wenn ich weiß das ich in Steam nicht Spiele verkaufen kann, warum kaufe ich dann auf dieser Plattform Spiele? Und dann aufregen 1+ mit Salto


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Erst vor Kurzem meldet Valve dass Steam mittlerweile über 100 Millionen *aktive* User hat und damit die *größte* digitale Spieleplattform ist.


Sehr traurig. 100 Mio. aktive Beführworter für die Bevormundung Erwachsener. 

 MfG


----------



## spawa93 (4. November 2014)

Die letzten Hinweise deuten an, daß HL3 noch ganz am Beginn der Entwicklung steht. Das dürfte wohl noch einige Jahr brauchen. Viel besser scheint's da mit L4d3 auszusehen.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (4. November 2014)

Meine Steam FL beinhaltet nur Leute die ich von irgendwoher kenne, Multiaccounting brauch ich auch nicht und ich werde Steam auch weiterhin nutzen  da ich mich als Ü30ger auch nicht bevormundet fühle.


----------



## bitbowl (4. November 2014)

Cool  Steam war (finde ich) eine der besten Erfindungen die eine COmptuerspiele-Firma je hatte!


----------



## addicTix (5. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Immer wieder gute Neuigkeiten für PC Gamer. Sehr gut


 
Ohja richtig toll... Dann werden die Steam-Ausfälle bestimmt seltener


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

So oft ist Steam doch gar nicht down, oder?
alle Paar Monate mal finde ich gar nicht soooo schlimm.


----------



## VikingGe (5. November 2014)

Aber es nervt gewaltig, wenn man einfach nur mal spielen will und es nicht geht. Immerhin gibts nen Offline-Modus, der bringt einen aber auch nicht in jeder Situation weiter.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (5. November 2014)

Ausfälle von Steam kenn ich pers. nicht, aber ich bin auchnicht tgl. am PC


----------



## addicTix (5. November 2014)

Alle paar Monate ? Wohl eher alle paar Tage.
Alle paar Tage geht kurz mal Steam down, wenn auch nur für eine millisekunde, dann kommen wieder alle Freunde online und wenn man gerade CS:GO spielt und dann das Match beendet, steht da das eine Steam Verbindung zum spielen erforderlich ist und man muss erstmal die Lobby neu erstellen usw.
Auch passiert es die letzten Monate häufiger, das Steam 15-20 minuten down ist und dann noch nichtmal einloggen richtig funktioniert....
Dazu kommt, dass wenn man irgendeine Seite von Steam aufrufen will, erstmal zu 95% eine Fehlermeldung kommt, und man dann 2-3 mal die Seite neuladen muss bis es dann irgendwann mal geht, ab und an dauert es generell sehr lange bis der Store komplett lädt oder auch Screenshots...
Also wer das als stabil empfindet......... Und mit immer mehr Mitgliedern wird's mit Sicherheit nicht besser.


----------



## ImpulZze90 (5. November 2014)

Also die Server sind in den Jahren deutlich besser geworden, an längere Ausfälle kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern... läuft seit Jahren recht solide


----------



## iKimi22 (5. November 2014)

ImpulZze90 schrieb:


> Also die Server sind in den Jahren deutlich besser geworden, an längere Ausfälle kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern... läuft seit Jahren recht solide


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Bis auf manche Ausfälle ist Steam stabil


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Bis auf manche Ausfälle ist Steam stabil



Ich empfinde es ebenfalls als stabil.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2014)

Wow das echt ne bemerkenswerte Leistung, besonders wenn man daran denkt das darunter viele Leute sind, für die Steam total scheißegal und es nutzen müssen Hut ab.


----------



## Kondar (6. November 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Super Rekord
> 
> Nutzer werden an die Plattform quasi "lebenslang" gebunden, da gekaufte Titel nicht weiterverkauft werden können.
> Einmal in der Bibliothek, bekommt man das aktivierte Spiel da nicht mehr raus.
> ...


 
äh nein.
So was macht eigendlich keiner.
Andauert ein und auslogen nur weil man ein anderes Spiel zocken will?
Auch lustig überall die Freundesliste zu pflegen.
Und wer ist so blöd und kauft ein Account?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Steam hat auch seine vorteile! Das  streite ich nicht ab, aber jeder beschwert sich wenn User Daten  ausgespäht werden oder sonst was, aber bei Steam machen alle freiwillig  mit. Das ist eine Sache die ich nicht verstehen kann.



Savegames (optional) in die Cloud = sehr gerne.
Private Daten in die Cloud = danke ich verzichte.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. November 2014)

Tja, es gibt wohl immer mehr Leute, die sich die zahlreichen Indie-Hits nicht entgehen lassen wollen. 

Summer-Sales, unkompliziertes Handling, eine riesen Community und Ebay-Keys machen Steam als digitale Vertriebsplattform einfach unschlagbar - ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Gamer_07 (7. November 2014)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Der Ausschlag sieht aber reichlich unnatürlich aus. Da wird wohl eher ein technisches Problem der Grund gewesen sein.


 
Warum auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## LalalukaOC (7. November 2014)

Gamer_07 schrieb:


> Warum auch mein erster Gedanke.


 
Wenn ein Steam Server kurz Down war (kann sogar nur einer gewesen sein Deutschland hat z.b. zwei) sieht man den Ausschlag nach unten weniger den nach oben durch die Leute die sich dazu einloggen wollen kommt dann ein stärkerer Zuschuss nach oben. Also war wahrscheinlich ein Technisches Problem oder Manipulation.

Ich würde das mal mit den Sätzen meines Mathe Lehres kommentieren: "Die arme Sinus Kurve" XD


----------



## mrtvu (10. November 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt wohl immer mehr Leute, die sich die zahlreichen Indie-Hits nicht entgehen lassen wollen.
> 
> Summer-Sales, unkompliziertes Handling, eine riesen Community und Ebay-Keys machen Steam als digitale Vertriebsplattform einfach unschlagbar - ohne wenn und aber.


 
Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Steam ist einfach und unkompliziert. Und die Spiele kann man sich später auch runterladen wenn man ein System neu aufsetzt.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. November 2014)

Steam war schon immer eine gute Option. Auch wenn es früher verteufelt wurde...


----------



## Ideaus (10. November 2014)

Ich hab nie iwo gelesen dass steam wirklich private Daten ausspäht. Was die auslesen ist deine Hardware. Das hat:
1. jeder zweite hier in seiner Signatur
2. den Vorteil, dass Entwicker aller Art von diesen Informationen gebrauch machen können um zu optimieren etc.


----------



## LalalukaOC (10. November 2014)

Ideaus schrieb:


> Ich hab nie iwo gelesen dass steam wirklich private Daten ausspäht. Was die auslesen ist deine Hardware. Das hat:
> 1. jeder zweite hier in seiner Signatur
> 2. den Vorteil, dass Entwicker aller Art von diesen Informationen gebrauch machen können um zu optimieren etc.




Falsch VAC macht Screenshoots um Wallhacks zu erkennen (jedenfals die schlechten) durchsucht den Browserverlauf ob du Hacking seiten aifgerufen hast und schaut deine Datrn nach auffälligen .exe Dateien durch ob sich dahinter ein Hack verbergen könnte.
RAM wird auch ausgelesen und Zugriffe dokumentiert damit zugriffe auf z.b. CS:GO Spielerpositionen erkannt werden können. Und ich glaube nicht das das nur auf dem Client passiert.

Was sagte Gabe noch als die Browerverlauf durchsuchung gestartet wurde: "Uns interessieren eure Pornoseiten nicht!"


----------



## Goyoma (10. November 2014)

Na das ist mal eine Zahl! 

Auf uns, PC Spieler


----------



## Swarley86 (11. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als Battlefield 4 rauskam, gab es hier teilweise Komplettausfälle vom Internet.



Ich hau mich weg...  ja, als BF4 released wurde, ist das ganze Internet ausgefallen! 
Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber du hast es völlig falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Horilein (11. November 2014)

wasn Geschäft......


----------



## iKimi22 (11. November 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Was sagte Gabe noch als die Browerverlauf durchsuchung gestartet wurde: "Uns interessieren eure Pornoseiten nicht!"


 
Yea, Privaten Modus reicht hoffentlich?!


----------



## megaDrummerxxl (24. November 2014)

Wirklich schade dass man spiele die man auf steam hat nicht weiterverkaufen kann...


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. November 2014)

Valve hat wirklich so vieles mittlerweile richtig gemacht.

Ein kleiner Auszug aus dem was Steam als Gegenleistung für DRM bietet:

Steamshop:
Ich habe Nutzerwertungen, wie auf Amazon
Ich habe Wunschlisten, wie auf Amazon
Ich habe Informationen über Systemanforderungen, Screenshots, Trailer, Relasedatum, Entwickler, Publisher, Sprache kompakt auf einer Seite.
Ich habe so ziemlich die größtmögliche Auswahl, nicht nur Spiele von einer Hand voll Publishern, sondern von beinahe allen und mittlerweile auch von allen Indieentwicklern.

Steambibliothek
Ich kann ganz einfach Datensicherungen anlegen und ohne Downloads wieder installieren
Ich kann sogar Datensicherungen durch Copy und Paste anlegen
Ich kann Spiele teilen (Familysharing). Für mich eine willkommene DRM-Abmilderung.

Steam-Community-Hub
Ich spare mir den Besuch der Entwicklerwebsite auf der sowieso kaum jemand postet und habe zu jedem Spiel auf einen Klick ein Unterforum. Je nach Entwickler stehen gibts hier sogar News und diskutierende Indientwickler.


----------

